# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Calling for Toa Payoh AQ Buddies

## uklau

Hi folks,

Many years ago when I was active in AQ, I meet a few nice kaki staying in Toa Payoh (where I'm staying). After stopping this hobby for 7 years, I've lost contact with them. 

Now that I'm back into this wonderful hobby, I would like to set up a group in Toa Payoh (in fact anyone who would like to join may do so) for regular meet up, field trip, fauna/flora exchange, la kopi, supper & do anything you can think of together (eg :Razz: hotography)  :Roll Eyes: . 

No commitment & obligation by joining. Can join & leave as & when you wish. PM me if you would like to be part of this Toa Payoh AQ kaki  :Cool: 

Have a great weekend ahead!

----------


## felix_fx2

I stay lor1.

----------


## uklau

I'm staying at lor 5

----------


## Darick

And me staying at Lor 7. Now we have 4. Enough for mahjong for a start. lol

Keep me posted for the 1st session.

Cheers,
Darick.

----------


## uklau

Cool, Darick! Sent you a PM.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Wow that's a good idea... but only for residents of toa payoh?
I staying tampines can join in the fun?

----------


## uklau

Anyone knows Richard? Never seems to bump into this long lost AQ buddy

----------


## Streamer

Central! How to join?

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Anyone knows Richard? Never seems to bump into this long lost AQ buddy


Which richard are you refering to? Staying which area?

----------


## uklau

I didn't know there are so many Richard in Toa Payoh. . 

Don't know which area he's staying but used to bump into him quite frequently long ago. He's always with his bicycle. 

Don't tell me you are the Richard I was looking

----------


## kuki

i stay Blk 168  :Smile:

----------


## Sidney

Field trips sound fun but i stay in Sengkang  :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Unfortunately, we have yet to organize a field trip successfully.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Alternatively, we can start another field trip or pull coffee thread.

Anyway, I currently residing in Bukit Timah. One cemetery/reservoir away from you only.

----------


## uklau

Yes! Field trip to somewhere that attracts most AQers but where?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

All I can think of is either UA or Shadow's house, but I am saving that for the CNY House Visiting Thread.  :Laughing: 


Maybe go Farm-hopping in LCK? Just some thoughts for now.

----------


## uklau

Farm hopping is great but I think not many are interested

----------


## angus

count me in !

----------


## felix_fx2

> Farm hopping is great but I think not many are interested


if got free ride... yes there will... one such person is... me lor

----------


## uklau

OK. Now need to determine which are the farms will be included in our tour. I've only been to Teo's many years back. 

Once this is finalized, next will be how many that are joining is driving so that we can arrange for car pooling

----------


## AQMS

If there is someone from the east who is car pooling and joining in,i want in too.. :Grin:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

All got 'kar' but no car. LOL.

This is what our gahmen did to us! #firstworldproblems


Now need to apply leave with my Minister of Home Affairs. Got to fill up the pink proposal form and submit two weeks in advance. Upon approval, then I have to fill up the yellow application form then wait up to four weeks for an performance interview appointment.

Maybe I should bribe her with the Onitsuka Tiger that she has eyes on. Hm. I wonder if Taobao have or not. BRB.  :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Ha ha ha. We will arrange something that gives you sufficient time for all the required approvals. Take note that this is not only applicable up you only

----------


## qngwn

> All I can think of is either UA or Shadow's house, but I am saving that for the CNY House Visiting Thread.


wah they open house to view their tanks ah??

----------


## uklau

Top secret leaked!!!

----------


## felix_fx2

> wah they open house to view their tanks ah??


CNY can arrange to visit UA. He's so hyper in fourm now.
As i am typing this reply... i feel like sleeping already

----------

